# Carrier suggestions



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have 2 cats that both weight 7.5 lbs and are a little over 1 year old, close to 1.5. I'd like to take them in the same carrier to the vet. Every time I look at carriers at the store, I can't make a decision! 

So, can anyone suggest a specific carrier that would work? 

The one I have is now to small for either of them.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

For 2 cats, you could just get a small dog crate. They have them at any pet store. I'm not sure of the brand that I used for my dogs because I let someone borrow it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have one like this, but I'm pretty sure mine is larger. I love it, I put the twins in there together. 










If you google "soft large cat carriers" you'll get a lot of ideas.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks. I can find a lot of them but I don't know how big it should be! Do you know about how big yours is?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

G-PEG,
I've been using this for my two kitties trip to the vet:




 (except my top is brown instead of blue, but currently the brown costs a lot more!)

Granted, it's big, bulky, and heavy (especially with 2 ten pounders inside), but they fit and cuddle close to the other during the short ride to the vet clinic. If however, your vet is a long ride, you might consider something bigger.

I'd love to get a soft carrier, but my kitties would nibble and claw at the mesh or other parts of the fabric, I'm sure. I've had a canvas travel bag they've taken a liking to scratching already, so it wouldn't work for me, but I'm sure it works fine for others. Let us know which one you eventually get, I'd be curious to know since I'm always taking my two in even if only one needs to be seen.

Good luck!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

19" high, 18" wide and 24" long. Plenty of room for both bratz. When I visit my vet, I get so many compliments on it. I got it at Bed, Bath & Beyond ($19.00) about 8 years ago, but they haven't sold this one in years. One of my all-time best purchases. I bought two but I haven't seen the other one in ages, I may have let someone borrow it and never got it back.

I've seen some really nice ones for dogs, you might try googling that instead of cats.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> G-PEG,
> I've been using this for my two kitties trip to the vet:
> Amazon.com : Petmate Two Door Top Load 24-Inch Pet Kennel, Metallic Pearl Ash Blue and Coffee Ground Bottom : Cat Carrier : Pet Supplies


Thanks. I have a little pink one like this and it seems like they should fit. I could never get my other cat in it though because the opening is small and when I tried she splayed her legs out! I see this one has a top door, so maybe it would work. I am a tiny big hesitant to get a cloth bag.



marie73 said:


> 19" high, 18" wide and 24" long.


Thanks, good to know size at least. I found yours and read some reviews on Amazon. One said it no longer has plywood in the bottom, just a foam mat so they fall into their hole. Ha ha. I could easily add a piece of plywood.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

The top door makes it easy for the anyone to take the kitties out of the carrier. Especially on the vet's exam table. I've had mine since my two were kittens, so it was roomy then. Not so much anymore, but they do keep each other comforted during car rides and when at the clinic lounge where some dogs are, though I try to sit away from the pooches for them.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

G-PEG,
The only thing I'll say, is whatever carrier you end up with, make it one that also has the top entry! It is so much easier to get cats in, and out of!!
Sharon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mine doesn't have top entry, but I turn it on its end to drop the cats in.


----------



## tiffinyd (May 21, 2015)

marie73 said:


> Mine doesn't have top entry, but I turn it on its end to drop the cats in.


What an extremely simple but great idea. Will for sure use that in the future.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

marie73 said:


> 19" high, 18" wide and 24" long. Plenty of room for both bratz. When I visit my vet, I get so many compliments on it. I got it at Bed, Bath & Beyond ($19.00) about 8 years ago, but they haven't sold this one in years. One of my all-time best purchases. I bought two but I haven't seen the other one in ages, I may have let someone borrow it and never got it back.
> 
> I've seen some really nice ones for dogs, you might try googling that instead of cats.


Most things I'm looking at are 11 - 12 inches in height. Hmmm. 



10cats2dogs said:


> G-PEG,
> The only thing I'll say, is whatever carrier you end up with, make it one that also has the top entry! It is so much easier to get cats in, and out of!!
> Sharon





marie73 said:


> Mine doesn't have top entry, but I turn it on its end to drop the cats in.


I want a top entry. I've used that trick before with a pop up carrier. Marie, does your soft carrier have a hard bottom?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It has a wood piece inside a removable/washable soft cover.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

marie73 said:


> It has a wood piece inside a removable/washable soft cover.


Thanks. So far I've come up with these 2. Seriously, I think I'm having size delusions. I thought the first one could work. Then read reviews, one included a photo of a cat in it and really it only looks like it would work for one. Size is 20 x 11.5 x 12. The second has several sizes and it's the tallest of what I've looked at. I thought maybe the large size. Looking again I'm thinking medium. I'm making this too hard I think!

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-Soft-Sided-Kennel-Carrier-Large/dp/B002RT8Z8Q[/ame]

Pet Life Deluxe 360 Vista View Pet Carrier | Crates | PetSmart


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> G-PEG,
> I've been using this for my two kitties trip to the vet:
> http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-24-In...sim_199_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1F3VK8MZ66HN8HWR41X5 (except my top is brown instead of blue, but currently the brown costs a lot more!)



What size is yours?


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Marie, I believe this is the one you have. So I know that could work! Oh, I guess it's not. I was fooled by the same shape on the same page!

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Go-Pet-Club-Crate-24-Inch/dp/B0015TT3LC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1436155850&sr=8-3&keywords=petmate+portable+pet+home[/ame]


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

No, I think this is it:





Of course, there are many sizes to choose from, but it's not cheap!

I also think marie's cats are a bit smaller, 5-6 lbs each, so they'd fit in a smaller carrier.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> No, I think this is it:
> http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-Porta...bs_199_48?ie=UTF8&refRID=1KY27D42PZ644B8CZW5C
> 
> Of course, there are many sizes to choose from, but it's not cheap!
> ...


Thanks. I found it!

I think I'll go to a couple pet stores later this coming week now that I have a little bit better idea of size just to get a better visual.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The Go Pet one is closest to the one I have. Nobody has the exact one I have, they haven't made it in years. My girls are 7.25 and 7.5 lbs.

Here's a picture of my carriers from the website I posted a few years ago



They flatten down and fit inside the piece lying down in the picture.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

My carrier is the larger one, 24" in length. (The exact measurements are listed on the link). But my cats are also bigger, at least 9 lbs each, so it's quite heavy with 2 cats. They can sit in there without being hunched over, which is nice. The one thing I was happy about is that the one time G had an accident at the vets, I was able to take it apart easily, wash it, and reassemble it without much hassle.

I do like Marie's soft carrier, though. I just hate to risk it if my cats peed, clawed or chewed on it. Perhaps if they are calmer adult cats in the future, lol.


----------



## Kattig (Oct 3, 2014)

The curver carrier may be big enough?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Soft carriers are great! Whenever you need to take kitty somewhere you just zipper 'im in and tote 'im along! 

Careful though! Clever kittys can figure out how to work the zippers!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

G-PEG--

Just wondering which one you ended up getting? And how are both cats in the new carrier?


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I ended up getting this except in black which was all they had. It will be full of white cat hair! I put it and the old one which 1 cat can actually still fit in on the floor and they've been playing in them. I haven't tried to put them both in yet. I need to take them to the vet, soon.

soft sided kennels | Petmate


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks great, lots of room. Let us know how the vet trip goes, with 2 kitties inside.

The fact that they are playing in it is definitely a good sign.  Crossing fingers that the vet visit also works well for you all.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

I was following this thread. I bought a soft carrier for Crisco with mesh on the top and sides. He clawed at it so hard he managed to seperate the inside lining at the seam. I am so afraid he will be able to get out if he continues to scratch and claw at it. The one with the solid top looks better to me for Crisco than the one with mesh on top. I might even get a hard sided carrier even though they are a little heavier. I was considering this one, but I am afraid of the mesh on the sides. Have any of you seen the cat bag? Cat-In-The-Bag - The Best Cat Carrier!
It came up when I was searching. It looks a little strange to tie a bag around your cat's neck


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks interesting, but I don't know how I'd be able to get both cats in it, :lol:

Wouldn't the vet need to look/palpate/auscultate the heart and the rest of the cat's body though? I would hate having to struggle with my cats getting that thing put on...


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Looks great, lots of room. Let us know how the vet trip goes, with 2 kitties inside.
> 
> The fact that they are playing in it is definitely a good sign.  Crossing fingers that the vet visit also works well for you all.


Thanks! 

Yes, viapinta, I saw that bag too. It intrigues me. I might order one. If nothing else maybe I could do nails. Actually my daughter helped me do Lily the other day. We laid her down on a towel on the counter as the vet said they did it and it worked ok so that was nice!

I'm planning to get this if I have issues with the soft one. It's a little big.

2-door kennel | Petmate


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

TabbCatt said:


> Looks interesting, but I don't know how I'd be able to get both cats in it, :lol:
> 
> Wouldn't the vet need to look/palpate/auscultate the heart and the rest of the cat's body though? I would hate having to struggle with my cats getting that thing put on...


The bag unzips at the bottom so in the video they keep the cat in it and just unzip the bottom, as he vet exams the cat.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, I watched it just now, my bad. 

If you get it, I'd be interested in how it goes with Crisco the Clawing Cat! I've a feeling Maya would freak out a bit...


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I watched the video too. I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

LOL I just might try it just to see if it works. There is a money back guarantee on it 

Crisco is fine in the
carrier if I am carrying him. He just sits and stares out BUT if he is in the carrier and its in a moving vehicle or plane watch out.. He turns into a tasmanian devil. He claws and scratches and tries with all him might to push his head through the top mesh! All I can say is it was not fun on a 6 hour trip back from picking him up from the breeder. We were both so stressed between the car and plane ride. Not fun!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Vlapinta, 
There are soft carriers made that have zip down, solid material, privacy barriers/curtains...
These can work well for a cat, that panics, and is trying to escape!
Just a thought!
Sharon


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

10cats2dogs said:


> Vlapinta,
> There are soft carriers made that have zip down, solid material, privacy barriers/curtains...
> These can work well for a cat, that panics, and is trying to escape!
> Just a thought!
> Sharon


That's a great idea. I haven't seen these tho. The ones I saw still had mesh on the inside and I am afraid Crisco would scratch through the mesh.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He could, but at least, you'd have some extra security, for escape proofing!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Airline approved...

http://www.cat-lovers-gifts-guide.com/airline-approved-cat-carrier.html






http://www.petswelcome.com/articles/7-of-the-best-cat-carriers.html

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=m&ref=pd_sl_6r18ubzrj6_b


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Well...someone else here recommended the sleepypod carrier a while back. It's triple the function: a cat bed, a carrier, and car seat for the kitties. They have it in medium or mini, and also has ones that are airline approved, which are lower profiles and look great. The main downside is the price. I don't want to pay for a carrier that costs that much money, but the other thing is size, not sure two cats can fit comfortably in there, even in their medium size. Anyone knows?


Sleepypod® | The safest pet company | Dog Carriers | Cat Carriers | Dog Harnesses


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

TabbCatt said:


> Well...someone else here recommended the sleepypod carrier a while back. It's triple the function: a cat bed, a carrier, and car seat for the kitties. They have it in medium or mini, and also has ones that are airline approved, which are lower profiles and look great. The main downside is the price. I don't want to pay for a carrier that costs that much money, but the other thing is size, not sure two cats can fit comfortably in there, even in their medium size. Anyone knows?
> 
> 
> Sleepypod® | The safest pet company | Dog Carriers | Cat Carriers | Dog Harnesses


This looks great, but wow that is expensive! I bought this one and Crisco clawed the whole inside of it near the mesh. I don't feel secure keeping him in it and fear he will just claw his way out! Amazon.com : OxGord® Pet Carrier Soft Sided Cat / Dog Comfort "FAA Airline Approved" Travel Tote Bag - 2015 Newly Designed, Large, Mineral Blue : Cat Carrier : Pet Supplies


----------

